# EasyDCC



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Went to the Oklahoma City train show Saturday. Stopped at a booth that said EASYDCC by CVP Products. Seemed like a simple operation to learn/use. Just wondering if anyone here has heard or used it. If so what are your opinions? 
Thanks,


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

MikeB said:


> Went to the Oklahoma City train show Saturday. Stopped at a booth that said EASYDCC by CVP Products. Seemed like a simple operation to learn/use. Just wondering if anyone here has heard or used it. If so what are your opinions?
> Thanks,


My club uses one of them, and have no real problems, except one issue.....it only has one set of power drivers, so if you're using the program track, operation on the main stops.

We primarily use JMRI, but occasionally use the system control panel. Basic operation is OK, but trying to do many of the Function buttons is a PITA.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Its not a mainstream product so when you sign up to their system you're stuck with it, so everything has to CVP as its incompatible with DCC. If you're happy with that I'm sure it's a capable system. I think some on here may have bought it. I guess you make your choice and pay your money.

There are now some very capable screen based command units from Roco and Piko which use DCC. I suggest you look around before making a decision.


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Its not a mainstream product so when you sign up to their system you're stuck with it, so everything has to CVP as its incompatible with DCC. If you're happy with that I'm sure it's a capable system. I think some on here may have bought it. I guess you make your choice and pay your money.
> 
> There are now some very capable screen based command units from Roco and Piko which use DCC. I suggest you look around before making a decision.


That's NOT correct.....the EasyDCC system is definitely compatible with NMRA DCC standards.....

You must have this system mixed up with another.....


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Some of CVP products can be used with others systems, here
is a link to what can be used http://www.cvpusa.com/othersys_intro.php

CVP had the CTC 16 that you could build, http://www.dccwiki.com/CTC-16
I have the EasyDCC system and use JRMI DecoderPro to program and create my roster


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input, got some more to think about.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Discount Model Trains in Addison, TX uses the Easy DCC system. They like it. I use the Digitrax Super Chief. Picked it up for $100 on Fee-Pay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's always interesting to learn about different
products.

Here is a link to explain the EasyDCC system.
It appears to be another NMRA compatible
DCC system.

http://www.cvpusa.com/easydcc_system.php

I notice one factor that those who are one man operations
might like...the main controller has two built in throttles.
With those, you could make running two trains at one
time less of a hassal. It's fully expandable with hand
held wired or wireless cabs.

Don


----------

